# 2016 Oglethorpe County Reports



## Arrow3

Time to flip the script to 2016.

Not much going on right now. I've been coon hunting and standing in swamps waiting on ducks that never come. 

I did see these ole boys today. All longbeards and all they have to do is Cross the road to be on property I can hunt!


----------



## fredw

Heading to the lease tomorrow morning to shoot crows and pull our ladder stands.  Some 60 plus percent of the lease will be clear cut (if they haven't started already).  Having hunted the lease since the 1986 season I'm sure I'll have some mixed emotions as I leave.  We are planning to keep the lease but, with the exception of 60 foot buffers along a creek, our hardwood bottoms and ridges will be gone.  We will have to hunt the property a lot differently.


----------



## Chestnut

*oglethrope co*

Man , it was a busy day for traffic on, Goose Pond Road 
 saturday   
had to stop and check the concrete bridge  , it was about washed out again .  had one truck behind me and one on the other side waiting to cross ??
 leaving was the same,  trucks coming and going and atv riders   
 was a nice day to be out and checking land , now to wash truck and 4 wheeler  
 chestnut


----------



## jbird1

Our internal road system is 4WD only at this point.  Normally dry creeks have good flow and watch your step on steep inclines as the ground is liable to give way on what is typically sure footing.  I'm really hoping for an extended Arctic blast to kill some of the bugs but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> Heading to the lease tomorrow morning to shoot crows and pull our ladder stands.  Some 60 plus percent of the lease will be clear cut (if they haven't started already).  Having hunted the lease since the 1986 season I'm sure I'll have some mixed emotions as I leave.  We are planning to keep the lease but, with the exception of 60 foot buffers along a creek, our hardwood bottoms and ridges will be gone.  We will have to hunt the property a lot differently.



Busy morning yesterday.  Had four set ups for crows.  Shot eight crows.

Got our stands out of the woods and now we'll wait for the loggers.

Five of the crows....


----------



## Triple C

Fred...Way to get the year started!  Sorry to hear that your property will pretty much all logged after hunting it for 30 years.  Lots of memories in your hunting bank.

Pretty boring this time of year at our place.  I've got a lot of pulp timber on the ground that the loggers can't get to due to wet conditions.  Got bare root chestnuts and sawtooth to plant but don't want to plant til logging is done so just potted them in pots.

Got UGA forestry and wildlife biology students doing the senior project on our place.  Put feeders out after the season closed and also have corn on the ground.  Student is doing a camera survey.  Prolly be some hogs to shoot after survey is finished.

Todd E sent me a text back in late December when the floods came just before new years warning me of flooding conditions with a pic of mailman's jeep washed down a creek.  Come to find out he ended up 1/2 mile down my property in the creek.  He was a lucky man!  Pic of jeep after he was rescued and pic of jeep 2 days later before they pulled it out.


----------



## 22 hunter

fredw said:


> Heading to the lease tomorrow morning to shoot crows and pull our ladder stands.  Some 60 plus percent of the lease will be clear cut (if they haven't started already).  Having hunted the lease since the 1986 season I'm sure I'll have some mixed emotions as I leave.  We are planning to keep the lease but, with the exception of 60 foot buffers along a creek, our hardwood bottoms and ridges will be gone.  We will have to hunt the property a lot differently.



i sure wish they were clear cutting somewhere i was hunting the next 5 years should be great!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Was also down this weekend....*

Both my properties are void of turkeys right now, didn't see any in deer season, no sign whatsoever on either club and threw out some corn 2 weeks ago, put out cams and went back this weekend and absolutely no signs of turkey.  Have no clue what has happened to them unless the predators have got them.

Where is Goose pond road in OC?

Finally, Triple C, that is a crazy picture of that Jeep.  Did it get washed downstream from that creek crossing there on Arnold Caldwell?


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Both my properties are void of turkeys right now, didn't see any in deer season, no sign whatsoever on either club and threw out some corn 2 weeks ago, put out cams and went back this weekend and absolutely no signs of turkey.  Have no clue what has happened to them unless the predators have got them.
> 
> Where is Goose pond road in OC?
> 
> Finally, Triple C, that is a crazy picture of that Jeep.  Did it get washed downstream from that creek crossing there on Arnold Caldwell?



BD...It sure did...with the mailman in it.  Todd E text'd me the 1st pic and I assumed the pic was at the ford in the creek.  Little did I know that it was bout a half mile down the creek until the next day when a group of guys came to the cabin asking for permission to bring a dozer in to get it out.  We went down to the creek after they left and the second pic is what it looked like when we got there.

Be curious to see what others say about the turkey population in the county.  Last year was a non-event.  We basically had no turkeys which is really strange.  This year we seem to have a decent number of turkeys right now.


----------



## jbird1

We've got a few small flocks of hens working through but they usually pull a disappearing act once the green up happens...don't have a single longbeard on camera, though.


----------



## Arrow3

Me and the pup removed a turkey egg eater from Todd E's property Saturday night.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice Rabbit hunt*

Well, we made it down yesterday and meet some new friends (Jody Hawk and PYFinally - Chris) and rabbit hunted together on one of my clubs.  Started out slow as I picked out a area to let the dogs out that just didn't have any rabbits.  We moved over to other side of property (big 3 year old clear cut) and it had some rabbits in it.  We ended up with 4 and several others found brush piles to hide in.  It was a great day to be in the woods.  No pictures as I had to leave rather quickly so picture taking session had to be skipped.  We may try one more time before the season is over as we hunted maybe a 5th of the clear cut so I know we still have some bunnies to chase.


----------



## frdstang90

I went down Saturday and pulled cameras.  I had a lot of deer and virtually no pig pictures so I was happy.  I had one six pointer that still had horns as of last week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Another good rabbit hunt*

We tried it again yesterday.  Had a blast.  I had done a lot of rabbit hunting as a kid with my grandfather up in North Carolina, but hadn't gone in 35+ years until several trips last year.  Add a couple of good hunts this year and I really forgot how much fun it was.  Listening to those dogs sing sure is exciting.

See http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=865620


----------



## Arrow3

Looks like a great rabbit hunt!


----------



## frdstang90

I went down Saturday after work to see if they had started cutting timber on our property yet but they had not.  I did see 3 turkeys in different areas  and my mineral blocks that I put out a month ago were already gone.   I am sure glad I stopped at Tractor Supply and bought more to put out on the way down.


----------



## deerhunter092

hey fellas, does anybody know where i could get some bulk corn around Oglethorpe county?

Thanks


----------



## Todd E

Pretty sure Og Farm/Feed sells bulk. I see farmers leaving all time with huge white bags full of it. Price…no clue. I do not know of a local farmer selling bulk, though.


----------



## deerhunter092

Todd E said:


> Pretty sure Og Farm/Feed sells bulk. I see farmers leaving all time with huge white bags full of it. Price…no clue. I do not know of a local farmer selling bulk, though.



Thank you, i will have to check with them. i just moved to Oglethorpe county and still learning the area


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Slow for Turkeys*

How are other OC hunters doing with the Turkeys?  2 weekends now and have heard a total of one bird and he gobbled about 7-10 times on roost before he pitched down and then was quiet.  We had 5 hunters on one of our clubs this weekend which is abnormally high.  Didn't realize we had that many turkey hunters on the club.  They heard zero birds on our 850+ acres.  On the other club, one bird was heard again on 900+ acres.  Have the predators impacted turkeys that much?  Just very little sign of them anymore.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> How are other OC hunters doing with the Turkeys?  2 weekends now and have heard a total of one bird and he gobbled about 7-10 times on roost before he pitched down and then was quiet.  We had 5 hunters on one of our clubs this weekend which is abnormally high.  Didn't realize we had that many turkey hunters on the club.  They heard zero birds on our 850+ acres.  On the other club, one bird was heard again on 900+ acres.  Have the predators impacted turkeys that much?  Just very little sign of them anymore.



BD...Got more birds that we had last year but still nowhere near the number of a few years ago.  Not sure as to what to attribute the decline in numbers but something is certainly putting a hurtin' on the turkeys in our area.


----------



## Toona Dog

I think all the Turkeys and Deer are being killed by Coyotes. I have been hunting my farm in Oglethorpe County for 48 years. I see less and less Deer every year. All the Doe days are a big reason for that. But for the last few years the Coyote population has exploded. I have been trapping the Coyotes when I get the chance. I wish every body would start doing more trapping. The Hog population has also increased a lot. The Hogs are eating all the acorns, leaving the Deer not much to eat. Good luck every body. Try to kill some of those Coyotes. They are a bunch of fun to trap.


----------



## Arrow3

Time to get this thread back going again. Turkey season was slow but I did kill my limit (1 in Oglethorpe) and called in another for a friend to kill in Oglethorpe.  I'll coon hunt and fish to pass the summer by to get back to hunting seasons.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Speaking of turkeys*

It was flat out terrible.  Both clubs were void of turkeys for most part and I don't understand why, unless predators have wiped them out.  And didn't hear any birds on neighboring properties either.  Hopefully they will rebound and next year will better.  Got some new members on one of my clubs and they appear to be a great group of guys to hunt with next year.  Will be putting out trailcams in July and seeing what type of bucks are on the properties.  In meantime, mix is some trout and bass fishing.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> It was flat out terrible.  Both clubs were void of turkeys for most part and I don't understand why, unless predators have wiped them out.  And didn't hear any birds on neighboring properties either.  Hopefully they will rebound and next year will better.  Got some new members on one of my clubs and they appear to be a great group of guys to hunt with next year.  Will be putting out trailcams in July and seeing what type of bucks are on the properties.  In meantime, mix is some trout and bass fishing.



BD...Same thing on our place.  Great habitat and plenty of food but hardly a bird to be seen.  Something has definitely put a dent in the turkey population in the past 2 years.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Worst turkey season in history on my place!!


----------



## grndhunt10

fredw said:


> Heading to the lease tomorrow morning to shoot crows and pull our ladder stands.  Some 60 plus percent of the lease will be clear cut (if they haven't started already).  Having hunted the lease since the 1986 season I'm sure I'll have some mixed emotions as I leave.  We are planning to keep the lease but, with the exception of 60 foot buffers along a creek, our hardwood bottoms and ridges will be gone.  We will have to hunt the property a lot differently.



Fredw, they cut our property back in '99, after having been hunting it for 15 years. It did change the way we hunted it, but also gave more opportunities each year for different setups. In our case, we have better hunting now than ever. I hope this is the case for you also. Don't let it discourage you. I had doubts myself at first, but having the chance to hunt all the different setups that were offered due to new growth, and different stages of growth, it has been an adventure all in itself.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Checking in...*

We are running trailcam survey on one of our properties with guidance from UGA Deer Mgmt.  We are seeing more fawns this year on camera so far which is encouraging.  Deer sign in general right now is better than last year as well.  It won't be long till the opener is here.  Look forward to see what fellow OC hunters are harvesting this fall.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> We are running trailcam survey on one of our properties with guidance from UGA Deer Mgmt.  We are seeing more fawns this year on camera so far which is encouraging.  Deer sign in general right now is better than last year as well.  It won't be long till the opener is here.  Look forward to see what fellow OC hunters are harvesting this fall.



Neil,

Seeing any  shooters on your Sandy Cross land?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Shooters...*



Arrow3 said:


> Neil,
> 
> Seeing any  shooters on your Sandy Cross land?



I do not have any shooters on my cameras at SC property, however another member saw a bachelor group of bucks the other evening right past our property down at the creek crossing as you go towards HWY 22.  He said all 3 were 125+, one may touch 140.   I know of a huge 150+ shooter that is roaming around my campsite.  You know where that is .  Saw his trailcam pictures yesterday.  I am excited at the number of does with multiple fawn pictures.  Hoping the population is rebounding.  Now if I could just see a good group of turkey poults.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> I do not have any shooters on my cameras at SC property, however another member saw a bachelor group of bucks the other evening right past our property down at the creek crossing as you go towards HWY 22.  He said all 3 were 125+, one may touch 140.   I know of a huge 150+ shooter that is roaming around my campsite.  You know where that is .  Saw his trailcam pictures yesterday.  I am excited at the number of does with multiple fawn pictures.  Hoping the population is rebounding.  Now if I could just see a good group of turkey poults.



This is great to hear!...looking forward to deer sightings going up this season.


----------



## Triple C

Best thing I can report is number of fawns on camera compared to last few years.  Like BD said above...hoping the turkey population rebounds.  Nothing worth writing home about on the bucks we have on camera.  Prolly the least impressive crop of bachelor groups in the past 3 years.  But...when the rut begins you just never know what's gonna show up.

Sprayed fields yesterday in preparation of fall planting.  Looking forward to getting seed in the ground and cooler temps.


----------



## Procraft86

Hey guys. New to hunting the Oglethorpe county area. Me and a buddy picked up a lease this year off centerville rd. 
We have lots of does with fawns, Turkeys a couple hens with 5-6 poults which is promising, Several pigs as well. 
Just curious when you guys are seeing the peak rutting activity in the area. Was originally thinking first 2 weeks of November. Any thoughts/ replies would be appreciated.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*First 2 weeks of November...*

Is best time to catch a buck without his guard up around OC.  November 5th thru 12th has been prime on my clubs consistently for 20+ years.  Good luck, Centerville road area contains some nice bucks every year.


----------



## Procraft86

Thanks Buford dawg for the response. Looking forward to a good season on a new piece of ground!!!


----------



## Todd E

You're in the vicinity of where I hunt. Nov 9th is your date. +/-………...


----------



## Arrow3

I've only got one decent buck on camera on the 2 tracts I've got in the county.


----------



## Triple C

That'd be a nice one to chase right there Brandon!  On a scale of 1 to 10 on our place I'd have to give it maybe a 5.  Lots of deer on camera including fawns this year but not the bucks we're accustomed to seeing this time of year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Thats a good buck...*

Hope you get a chance at him soon.  We had workday at our Cloud creek club this last weekend and got a lot done and have it at our Sandy Cross club in several weeks.  Need to check all my stands and make sure they are secure to the trees.  Food plots on both clubs going in around Sept. 17 weekend it sounds like .


----------



## Hoyt804

We seem to have more hogs than deer this year.  I had a problem with four-wheeler riders recently, but I think I fixed that problem for now.


----------



## Arrow3

This is the buck I'm targeting early in the year. He's in Oconee County though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Only a week away now...*

Hope you get him Brandon.  Spent the weekend camping in OC and finally got several decent shooter bucks on cameras at both clubs.  Still seeing more fawns this time and unfortunately, we have some hogs show up at our Sandy Cross club in last 3 weeks.  Never seen them on this club as long as I have been in it.  Hoping they were just moving thru and not hanging around.


----------



## jbird1

Was out Sunday to clean up and was running hogs out of camp...very disheartening.  I guess the hog bomb has detonated at our place.  We've had them gaining ground for many years but never had them up into camp.  The 40 acres of pines around camp were obliterated by them.  This is North, towards Carlton.


----------



## hicktownboy

What's the acorn crop like in Oglethorpe? Haven't had time to check trees myself.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*White Oaks appear to be plentiful*

at least on one of my clubs.  They are already dropping pretty good too.


----------



## Arrow3

I found 1 white oak dropping today . The deer had found it too. I hung my climber to hunt a afternoon or two this week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*I think we are ready...*

to start hunting now.  Got our foodplots in this Saturday at the SC club and all stands are up and secured.  We got all stands secured at the Clouds creek club.  Food plots going in one day this week.  It appears that OC got some good rain yesterday, so we time our plots perfectly.  Finally, got some nice bucks on camera on both clubs, so there is something to be targeting   We continue to have some issues with trespassers in clouds creek club.  They don't like the fact that we secure our roads with gates, so they like to cut the locks off from time to time to show they can   We will get a tag number one day hopefully, measures have been put in place to try to catch them.  Good luck to all this season and looking forward to seeing some nice bucks hit the ground.


----------



## Arrow3

Hunted that white oak this afternoon.  Hadn't been there 5 minutes and a coyote came through about 70 yards. I called him to 40 with my mouth but the arrow was about 3 inches high over his back. No deer seen.


----------



## Triple C

Still haven't planted fall plots.  Just too dry and hot!  Maybe next weekend.  Haven't hunted yet either.  Just too hot for me. My youngest son did connect on an elk in CO last week.  His 2nd in 9 years.  Both on public land, DIY trips.  Won't be long before we start chasing whitetails.  Looks like good mast crop on our place this year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Hot!!!!*

Spent the weekend in OC.  Planted our foodplots in Clouds Creek club.  Boy, it was hot.  I had my first sit in a stand Saturday evening.  92 degrees as I left my truck for my walk into the stand.  By the time I got to the stand I was drenching wet from Sweat.  Did see 4 does, so that was nice.  Saw a coyote trailing 2 does on Sunday AM.  He was too far to shoot at with my crossbow.  We need rain bad in OC, I am praying for it this week to get our foodplots kick started.


----------



## Triple C

Finally!!!!  Cooler weather is here!  Headed down to the farm tomorrow for an afternoon sit with trusty Black Widow in hand.  Prolly watch rather than shoot unless by some slim chance a stud walks within 15 yds but it sure will be nice to sit in the stand without too much sweat.  If the urge hits, I may leave early enough for an a.m. sit just to put a jacket on for the 1st time. 

Wishing all our Oglethorpe County compadres a blessed season with lots of memories made!


----------



## Arrow3

White oaks dropping like crazy on my place in Sandy Cross. ... I've passed on several easy shots on does and one big 6 point. This doe was all over me yesterday.


----------



## Triple C

Same on our place.  Awesome drop of white oaks.  Only have a couple of draws with white oaks but man are they loaded.  Did my first sit yesterday afternoon in white oak draw and had 5 deer come in with 30 minutes of being in stand.  Brash little cow horn spike and the rest does.  Just watched em for bout 30 minutes vacuuming acorns and then wander off.  Gave em a pass for another day.  It was great to be in the woods with decent weather!


----------



## Triple C

Got most of our plots planted Monday a week ago.  Had a little rain on Tuesday.  Nice to see germination in lower plots where we still have moisture in the ground.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Very nice weekend...*

Spent weekend at camp again.  The morning hunts really felt nice.  Saw deer every sitting, does for most part.  We had a doe taken on one of our clubs this weekend, first kill of the year .  I had several does in shooting range but waiting on a nice buck.  Our food plots are doing nothing, pretty much bare ground.  We did them on the 24th and no rain since.  We are doing rain dances and prayer and nothing working so far .  Still no sign or sightings of turkeys on either club, which continues to amaze me as to where our turkeys have gone.  Had large flocks in the past and none nowadays.  We also appear to have a very strong white oak acorn crop this year.  Every white oak seems to be dropping already.  That may hurt deer movement, not sure.  I have always liked good mast crops myself.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Spent weekend at camp again.  The morning hunts really felt nice.  Saw deer every sitting, does for most part.  We had a doe taken on one of our clubs this weekend, first kill of the year .  I had several does in shooting range but waiting on a nice buck.  Our food plots are doing nothing, pretty much bare ground.  We did them on the 24th and no rain since.  We are doing rain dances and prayer and nothing working so far .  *Still no sign or sightings of turkeys on either club, which continues to amaze me as to where our turkeys have gone.*  Had large flocks in the past and none nowadays.  We also appear to have a very strong white oak acorn crop this year.  Every white oak seems to be dropping already.  That may hurt deer movement, not sure.  I have always liked good mast crops myself.



Truly a mystery on the long beards.  Same on our place.  3 years ago...couldn't sit without turkeys coming thru.  Not so much past 2 years.  Weird!  Just saw rain chances went from 60% to pretty much nothing over next couple of days.  Sure hope we get some rain out of Matthew but looking slim.  Any of you guys eating breakfast at Sandy Cross Cafe tomorrow?


----------



## jbird1

Our birds are spotty at best...have been that way since the selective cut back in 89'-90'.    Before the cut, we had giant flocks working the river and ravines.  I actually feel like our flock has improved the last few years though as the canopy has lifted.  We now get mini "flocks" on cams (3-4 hens.)  Somewhere between the overall hatch decline from the golden years, our selective cut, and the advent of the yote, they managed to hang on I guess.  I was really concerned for a while but I feel a little more secure about the situation now.   Last week I saw 3 Longbeards feeding under an oak on the road to camp.  I almost wanted to honk the horn and wave to say hello.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> Any of you guys eating breakfast at Sandy Cross Cafe tomorrow?



We may be there around 9:45 or 10:00 depending on when we get out of the woods.  If you see a 50+ YO man and son (16 YO Redhead) come in, yell at us.  Be happy to share a cup of coffee.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> We may be there around 9:45 or 10:00 depending on when we get out of the woods.  If you see a 50+ YO man and son (16 YO Redhead) come in, yell at us.  Be happy to share a cup of coffee.



BD...I was at the farm by 1:00 friday afternoon.  Don't have cell service at the farm so missed your update.  AT&T no good at our place.  Verizon, which my son has, rocks.  Planning on going down next weekend.


----------



## Arrow3

Didn't hunt all weekend. I walked my butt off looking for sign of a shooter buck on 3 different properties.  Found lots of acorns and feed sign but all does and small bucks. Did find a heck of a place to gun hunt in a thick clearcut that I'm excited about.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good lord, the acorns are everywhere...*

Had a great weekend at the club.  My son's both got to come hunt with me.  They hunted and I scouted.  I have never seen the whiteoaks put out like this in many years.  It seems as though every whiteoak tree is putting out.  We saw lots of does, a small buck and one shooter buck this weekend.  Both son's could have harvested does but both are waiting on a nice buck.  Found some good buck sign on both my clubs in the hardwoods.  Lots of scrapes and horned trees.  Seemed like it all happened overnight.  And we had reported sighting of a large group of turkeys on one of my clubs which makes me happy.  We continue to have a knucklehead cutting one of our gate locks.  2nd time in 4 weeks.  Hope to catch him soon.  

CCC, we did make it to SC and eat breakfast Saturday.  Suspect we will be eating there every Saturday AM after our morning hunts for next 2 months.  Usually get there around 10:00 - 10:15 as they stop serving at 10:30 I believe.  If you ever see a silver, lifted F-150 sitting in the parking lot, stop and say hey.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Had a great weekend at the club.  My son's both got to come hunt with me.  They hunted and I scouted.  I have never seen the whiteoaks put out like this in many years.  It seems as though every whiteoak tree is putting out.  We saw lots of does, a small buck and one shooter buck this weekend.  Both son's could have harvested does but both are waiting on a nice buck.  Found some good buck sign on both my clubs in the hardwoods.  Lots of scrapes and horned trees.  Seemed like it all happened overnight.  And we had reported sighting of a large group of turkeys on one of my clubs which makes me happy.  We continue to have a knucklehead cutting one of our gate locks.  2nd time in 4 weeks.  Hope to catch him soon.
> 
> CCC, we did make it to SC and eat breakfast Saturday.  Suspect we will be eating there every Saturday AM after our morning hunts for next 2 months.  Usually get there around 10:00 - 10:15 as they stop serving at 10:30 I believe.  If you ever see a silver, lifted F-150 sitting in the parking lot, stop and say hey.



You're exactly right about the white oaks . Every one I have found is dropping....Gonna make for some fat deer and hogs around.


----------



## Hoyt804

We have a lot of white oaks dropping too, but the majority of them are not good.  The trees we have that have good acorns are being torn up by the hogs and deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Another fun weekend in OC*

We had numerous persons in camp and at the clubs this weekend with ML opener.  No deer harvested, but everyone seen deer and could have taken does.  No shooter bucks were seen by the members.  And all of a sudden we have large groups of turkeys all over both properties.  I have absolutely no clue where they came from, but groups of 10 to 18 were seen this weekend.  Deer continue to be in the white oaks for most part.  Based on the number of deer we have seen over last 3 weeks, I am thinking the reduced doe days may be helping.  We also had a huge buck show up on a member trailcam this weekend, along with several other shooters .  We expect a full house on the clubs next weekend.  Maybe we will see our first nice buck hit the ground.  Good luck to all you OC guys as rifle season kicks in on us.


----------



## fredw

*Sign on Thaxton Road*

My son was leaving the lease this morning and saw this sign on Thaxton Road.


----------



## fredw

Good to see the Game Warden patrolling the area over the past few days.

We had some deer movement over the weekend, with deer activity around white oaks.  Getting a good number of bucks on the trail cams although most of the better bucks are nocturnal.


----------



## Milkman

fredw said:


> My son was leaving the lease this morning and saw this sign on Thaxton Road.





glad Im not hunting that area any longer Fred.


----------



## oglebuck747

Iv'e been hunting on Old Stephens Rd now for 16 years.  Don't need no Bengal Tigers now.


----------



## jbird1

It appears the deer herd has responded to the new regulations on our place.  Everyone saw a good many deer this weekend...mostly does with fawns and a couple of small bucks thrown in.  It was refreshing to see all the "family units" feeding through the timber.  We haven't seen #'s like we saw this weekend in a good while.  Good company, perfect weather and lots of antlerless deer.  Life is good.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Another great weekend in OC...*

We had a large turnout at our camp on Opening weekend.  And large turnout at one of our clubs and then pretty much no one on the other.  Lots of deer seen, does and small bucks.  One decent 7 point was taken by a club member at Sandy Cross lease.  We did see small bucks following does on several occasions.  Very little shooting around us.  May have heard 10 gunshots all weekend.  I believe the strong winds on Friday knocked down all our acorns across the leases as you could not here a acorn drop on Saturday and Sunday.  Got several really nice bucks on cameras at both leases so hopefully they will get on their feet in the daylight in next couple of weeks.  Any of you OC hunters killing time in middle of day, stop by our camp.  We at Lexington-Carlton Road and Pea Ridge road intersection. Good luck, should be some big bucks hit the ground in next 3 weeks.


----------



## eman1885

I hunt north west Oglethorpe, right outside of Winterville. Like everyone else has said we are seeing tons of young bucks and does on our place. For the past few weeks there has also been a lot of scrape activity as well. Saturday evening I rattled in a nice buck and shot him with my longbow. The pica are on the traditional forum if y'all would like to see.  In all it's been a great season so far, and I can't wait for the next few weeks when the rut starts to pick up. Good luck to all of y'all


----------



## Triple C

Didn't even make it down to the farm this past weekend.  Only hunter there was one of my sons as he lives close by.  I echo what others are saying...big increase in doe and fawn numbers which is great to see.  Prime time is just around the corner so we'll be after em in a big way soon.  Son planted our last and largest food plot yesterday with still no rain in site.  We'll just hope and pray that we'll get rain soon.

He hunted only yesterday morning and saw decent number of deer but nothing he was after.  He did put a hurtin' on a porker.


----------



## jbird1

^^Sweet!...kill em all!


----------



## Procraft86

Not much action at our place for opening rifle . A buddy did kill a coyote Saturday am and his daughter got her first pig Saturday evening.

Got a few new bucks showing up on cams. So we are hopeful for the coming  weeks.


----------



## georgia_home

Hogs and yotes down make it easier on the deer! Chootem.



Procraft86 said:


> Not much action at our place for opening rifle . A buddy did kill a coyote Saturday am and his daughter got her first pig Saturday evening.
> 
> Got a few new bucks showing up on cams. So we are hopeful for the coming  weeks.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Clear cutting...*

Well, one of our members sent a email last night that bulldozers and logging equipment were on our property yesterday.  We had gotten a notice 2 weeks ago from Plum creek that cutting would be done at some point over next 12 months.  I guess they should have said over the next 2 weeks   Right here at prime time, we will have logging operations going on.  So disappointed.  It will help in long term but gonna kill us this year.


----------



## hicktownboy

Buford_Dawg said:


> Well, one of our members sent a email last night that bulldozers and logging equipment were on our property yesterday.  We had gotten a notice 2 weeks ago from Plum creek that cutting would be done at some point over next 12 months.  I guess they should have said over the next 2 weeks   Right here at prime time, we will have logging operations going on.  So disappointed.  It will help in long term but gonna kill us this year.



I feel your pain, 2 seasons ago we were in a massive cut. It was annoying but the deer still moved through the area. If you can get to an area where they finish and can see a good distance then I would be all over that.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Sorry to hear about the logging.  Logging prolly bothers hunters more than the deer but the reality is that it's just not to pleasant to be sitting in a stand with logging going on around you. We logged last year and had them stop about the end of October because it was so wet.  They finished up this year.  Good news is all kind of browse and cover now grows in the thinned pines that were once barren.


----------



## Arrow3

The lack of rain  is killing me.   I had some prime little spots needing a food plot to draw the does out for the bucks. Deer sign is down this year or me.


----------



## hicktownboy

Will be in the stand tomorrow morning overlooking some oaks. Hopefully there are still acorns around like last weekend. Late October has been good to me in years past in Oglethorpe.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*And another fun weekend in OC...*

Well, it was another exciting weekend in OC.  My youngest and I saw multiple deer most hunts on both of our leases.  We had a smaller number of hunters on the clubs, but deer were seen in good numbers and turkeys were seen in good numbers.  We had a very nice buck taken by one of our young man this weekend.  This buck showed up about 3 weeks ago out of nowhere.  Never had him on camera all summer and early fall.  Out of the blue, he is all over our lease and numerous members were picking him up on trailcams day and night.  It was only a matter of time before he was at the wrong place when someone would encounter him.  That was yesterday, 10/29 at 5:35 he trotted down a creek with another smaller buck and my good buddy and his son happened to be in a stand there.  One nicely placed 7mm-08 from the young hunter and it was all over.  Sorry, for the picture quality, but after dark before he was out of the woods and back at camp.  Check out the length of the G2 and G3's on this dude.  Before and After shots.  It is about to get right in the OC woods, scrapes are showing up in high numbers, not sure I ever seen so much buck sign in recent years.


----------



## Triple C

Wow!!!  Congrats to the young man and his dad!  That is one awesome buck with incredible tine length.  Thx for sharing.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Beautiful buck!
I worked yesterday, hunted this morning seen 6 does and a spike. I did see 3 big gobblers though! A little warm this morning also


----------



## jbird1

Nice Buck....love the prickly ones!


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody seeing any action going on?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Got a buddy that's been hunting all week, hasn't been seeing much rut activity at all


----------



## Broncobird

Seen  13 or more Does today but no bucks. Nov.3 has been good to me in years past but not today!


----------



## Hoyt804

I hunted in Sandy Cross this morning and saw 4 different young bucks chasing does.  All of my cameras show bucks with does the past three days.  I would say this coming week is going to be good!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Saturday and Sunday morning hunts. Seen tons of does, al the bucks I saw were pushing does around. Should bust loose in the next week


----------



## Arrow3

I saw a monsta button head this morning. That's it. My season is terrible so far.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Our weekend...*

Well, it has been a very good season for me and my sons seeing deer.  I am sure we are seeing some of the same deer time after time, but at least we are seeing some every hunt.  I let a 110-115 8 point go Saturday AM chasing a doe in hopes one of my sons will get a shot at him here soon.  Between me and my youngest we saw 22 deer Saturday AM with 6 of them being bucks.  Sunday AM, both my sons hunted in that same general area and saw multiple deer each and my youngest got a decent 8 point down.  A 2.5 YO deer, scoring around 100.  Unfortunately, a large part of one of our clubs will be clearcut next week, so we are hoping that the coming weekend, the deer will be in prime rut and hope that several of the large bucks we have on camera will show up in daylight.  We have had some really nice bucks show up in last 2 weeks on scrapes at night.  We had good success this weekend with grunt calls, so that we as good to see as well.  Lots of shooting by our neighbors given it was doe day weekend, which we fully expected.  Good luck this week, the bucks are showing up more in daylight and the following 10 days should be a blast.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Love to hear those kind of reports!  Headed down tomorrow after work for the remainder of the week.  Looking forward to spending a few days in the woods of Oglethorpe.


----------



## hicktownboy

Mornings are where its at!  Saw good numbers Saturday and Sunday morning but nothing Saturday evening. Small bucks pushing does around and being vocal with grunting, no mature bucks yet. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jbird1

Good weekend for us with lots of deer seen and a couple of nice bucks taken.  The bulk of the shooting was early in the morning near us but it's a good time to sit all day if schedule permits.  We saw several good deer at Firetower on Saturday.  Now is the time to be there if you can get there.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Cool video Brandon!
Rut is starting to heat up, the last two days I've seen multiple chases


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Bucks are moving good...*

Been on vacation and hunting much of week. Seeing bucks cruising everyday and following does. We had a nice 10 point taken on clouds creek this AM coming to grunt calls.   Better get in the woods now


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Seen a dozen or so does this morning only small bucks pushing them around. My really good friend that owns the farm I hunt killed a good 10 pt figs morning. He was by himself just cruising. Both back legs black as they could be and he stunk bad!


----------



## tarrendale

I've rattled in a few small bucks, been seeing a good number of does, and small buck chasing yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not a lot moving this morning. Seen one basket 8. I did kill a big boar hog


----------



## Triple C

Just got home after spending a few days at the farm.  Didn't see as much chasing on our place as I would have expected.  Saw lots of deer.  What a joy it was to wake up this morning and hear rain pitter patting down on the roof!!!!  Sat on the front porch of the cabin this morning for bout an hour watching and listening to the rain come down.  Blessed relief!!!


----------



## Broncobird

Yes the rain was nice...... question is how many seed are left in my food plots after all the turkey and crows have been working on them.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Observations...*

Lots of deer seen, numerous small bucks chasing does.  No shooter bucks seen with does, only 1.5 and 2.5 YOs.  Does are broken up and single does walking around.  Rain was terrific last night and all morning where I sat.  Our club president and another member are replanting our foodplots tomorrow if Oglethorpe feed and seed has any seed.  Turkeys, birds, you name it have eaten much of our seed we planted 7 weeks ago.  I can not get my boys or myself on a good buck.  We have some on camera on both my clubs but no one is seeing any of them even though much of the movement now is in day time hours.  We did have a nice shooter 10 point taken last Friday per my previous post, but with numerous hunters in the woods this weekend and pretty much staying in the stand all day, no other good bucks were seen.  Good luck to all you OC hunters, based on what our members saw, the best chasing was early to mid last week and it may be falling off now.  I hope not, but just our clubs observations.


----------



## frdstang90

It was a good weekend on our club.  My son got a GREAT deer chasing a doe.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck there...*

I saw several strong bucks at the Sandy Cross Grocery Saturday AM as we ate late breakfast.  I will tell you that Thursday AM, it sounded like a war around my club.  Then very little shooting Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Arrow3

Im off today and tomorrow....I hunted Friday, Sat, Sun , and this morning and have seen deer every sit...Mostly small bucks up on their feet....Still haven't seen a chase this year.


----------



## revans4661

I'm in ogelthorpe, just outside of Carlton, down by the quarry off turner hill rd. I have seen deer every time out, but no bucks of any size. No real signs of chasing either. I watched a fork horn milling around with a doe yesterday, not chasing her at all. Not sure what that could mean. But , the most interesting thing I have seen is a black bear! It was chasing a small doe. I had to rub my eyes, blink a few times, I kept telling myself no way, but it couldn't have been anything else. I have my 14 stepdaughter as my witness. 
As far as the rut, I really don't know what to think. Is it over, is it lingering, just getting heated up? I won't be in the woods again until this weekend,  so I guess we'll find out then.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*See PM*



revans4661 said:


> I'm in ogelthorpe, just outside of Carlton, down by the quarry off turner hill rd. I have seen deer every time out, but no bucks of any size. No real signs of chasing either. I watched a fork horn milling around with a doe yesterday, not chasing her at all. Not sure what that could mean. But , the most interesting thing I have seen is a black bear! It was chasing a small doe. I had to rub my eyes, blink a few times, I kept telling myself no way, but it couldn't have been anything else. I have my 14 stepdaughter as my witness.
> As far as the rut, I really don't know what to think. Is it over, is it lingering, just getting heated up? I won't be in the woods again until this weekend,  so I guess we'll find out then.



Check your PM please.


----------



## Craig3758

Shot a 9pt 2 weeks ago was in full rut and have seen chasing every time out. I live in Crawford.


----------



## Triple C

revans...Interesting observation on the black bear.  Honestly, I kinda dread the invasion of bears.  We have enough issues with hogs and it won't be long to more guys are reporting what you saw.  I have several buddies in other states that have plenty of bear and man, do they post some destruction of fruit trees and such from black bears.  I'd just as soon not have them but know it's just a matter of time.  As for the hunting, we hunted hard from last Wednesday thru Sunday.  Saw plenty of deer but very, very little chasing going on.  This was around the Vesta / Palmetto area.  It surely must be right on the verge of getting really good.


----------



## Arrow3

I haven't seen any sign of a rut...Ive been seeing does and bucks nearly every sit....1 cowhorn spike messed with them a little and that's it...

I had a kick in the gut Monday afternoon....The buck im after (130 inch 5 1/2) was standing 50 yards from my stand at 3:20 as I was going in....Well, we all know how that worked out....

Tuesday I got in the stand at 10:40 am and sat all the way to dark...By far the longest ive ever sat in a deer stand...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Update*

I came back down Thursday. Hunting thru Thanksgiving weekend. I have seen 2 very nice bucks about 5-10 minutes behind does on Friday. Neither buck meet my club rule so they got a pass. Both mature bucks missing either a brow tine or a G3 which would have made them a deer I would have shot. . Oh well that is why I prefer buck restrictions as these 2 guys will be monsters next year if my neighbor brown its down doesn't kill them. More updates thru the next week.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> I came back down Thursday. Hunting thru Thanksgiving weekend. I have seen 2 very nice bucks about 5-10 minutes behind does on Friday. Neither buck meet my club rule so they got a pass. Both mature bucks missing either a brow tine or a G3 which would have made them a deer I would have shot. . Oh well that is why I prefer buck restrictions as these 2 guys will be monsters next year if my neighbor brown its down doesn't kill them. More updates thru the next week.



Good Luck!...hang on to your hat this afternoon!


----------



## Arrow3

Any of you guys ever eat at Sanders bbq and soul food?  I did tonight and it was might good. Super nice people too.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Little slow this morning. Seen 7 deer total. 3 small bucks. No chasing or rutting activity at all.


----------



## Arrow3

I blanked this morning. Sitting over a clear cut now in Sandy Cross


----------



## jbird1

Arrow3 said:


> Any of you guys ever eat at Sanders bbq and soul food?  I did tonight and it was might good. Super nice people too.



Never been to that one.  I've been known to patronize Chief Burger in Comer though.  THey have a good chopped pork sandwich there.  It's very consistent...order it "hot."


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Missed a real good buck this AM*

Just sick feeling. Trotted up to me at 10:00 in a open creek bottom. I flat out missed a gimme shot. Have no clue how. . Oh well I hope I see him again this week.  And where is Sanders BBQ?


----------



## rbday1989

Didn't get to make it down to camp this week near Arnoldsville my buddy hunted my stand Sunday morning till 1:30 and said he seen 11 does to big mature does and a small buck but not one sign of chasing..


----------



## revans4661

Hunted all weekend. Saw alot of does and 2 small bucks. The rut was we this year in my opinion never saw any real chasing to speak of. I shot a mature 6 on Dec. 10 last year and he was chasing. So, maybe a second rut in a few weeks. I got off work early today and raced out here. 1st doe day and the freezer is empty. We'll see. 
Sorry about your miss buford, but good to know he's out there. Maybe you pushed him over to turner hill...


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Just sick feeling. Trotted up to me at 10:00 in a open creek bottom. I flat out missed a gimme shot. Have no clue how. . Oh well I hope I see him again this week.  And where is Sanders BBQ?



Vesta....Probably 10-12 minutes from Sandy Cross café....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Tuesday 11/22/16 update*

Been a whirlwind last 5 days for me hunting. I have seen 7 bucks and 4 of those were really nice deer. Shot at and missed a huge 8 point Sunday AM and then hunted a different property Monday AM and took a nice 9 point buck. All the bucks I have seen were alone and just cruising thru woods. Seen does already grouped back up. Our chasing happened the 4th thru the 11th. Our members saw lots of young bucks chasing during that time. Nothing since. It seems the mature bucks  have been on their feet since looking for does as our clubs have taken several nice bucks in last 7 days.


----------



## Hoyt804

The bucks are through chasing until the second rut.  I saw 12 does and 1 small buck this morning.  All of the does were grouped up and the buck was by himself.  I shot one of the does with my bow.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Thanksgiving...*

Packed camp and came home last night after spending a week in the OC woods.  Had a very enjoyable time with family and friends over the week.  We continued to see deer each hunt, but numbers seen were decreasing daily.  Had a decent 8 point and several does taken on the clubs, but nothing to get excited about.  Unfortunately, we have run into trespassing issues again this year on my Cloud creek club.  Found their climber and ladderstand yesterday after getting blown out Friday AM.  Have provided our land owner the GPS coordinates and his land manager is addressing this week.  This is 3rd year in a row we have had to address this issue with same person   It has been a good season, but my hunting is slowing down now.  Just much harder to see a good buck this time of year.  Plus parts of my CC club will be clearcut in December.  May hunt hard the week after Xmas if I can locate a good buck on camera again, I still have 8 cameras out in strategic spots and on scrapes, hoping the secondary rut around Dec 7th -10th may get a old buck on his feet and show his self.  Good luck rest of year to all you OC hunters.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hunted Sunday morning had intentions on shooting a couple of does. Saw two young bucks pushing does around so I decided not to shoot anything and just watch hoping one of them were in estrous and a shooter would come and check them out but he never did


----------



## Hoyt804

I spent about three hours today doing some scouting and found multiple fresh scrapes.  I would say the buck are up searching for does that were not bred.  I had multiple trail cam pictures of bucks walking in the daylight hours.


----------



## revans4661

That's good to hear! Been out of the game for 2 weeks, but will be back in the woods this weekend. Hopefully we'll see some movement. It was this time last year we saw alot of chasing.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Weekend update...*

I did not hunt this weekend.  But, we had a good number of hunters on our CC property as it is expected that logging will begin this week.  Our members trying to get in a few more quality hunts.  Reports were that numerous does are being seen in our foodplots that are now starting to spout up.  And we had a 115 inch 9 point killed in a clearcut cruising.  Several other members saw shooter bucks and could not get on them, so it appears this weekend was a good weekend to be in the woods.  I hope to be able to hunt this coming weekend.


----------



## revans4661

They are logging on turner hill now. 
I hunted Sunday morning in the wind and rain. Did not see a thing but saw 2 fresh scrapes. Today would be a nice day to be out there. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored work...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hunted Saturday morning in hopes of killing a couple of does for the freezer. I saw 3 bucks and that was it!


----------



## hicktownboy

Hunted this past Saturday.  Saw 6 does Saturday morning just wandering through a clear cut. Saturday evening I saw a spike and two does in a clear cut.  They were moving pretty good in our area.  Food plots were starting to sprout up, hope they make it through the cooler temps and keep growing.


----------



## revans4661

Anyone go this past weekend?  I went friday and saw 9 does. I moved my stand to hunt over some very fresh sign on Saturday and saw 1 
3 pt. all day. I went back on Sunday morning because of all the sign in the same area and saw nothing. It's going to be tough hunting from here on out, but I need 1 more for the freezer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I hunted Friday AM, Saturday AM and Saturday PM.  Saw 2 does Friday and 1 doe PM Saturday.  In the hardwoods eating acorns.  Had cameras in video mode and should have been in the woods on Saturday, the 3rd as I had 3 different bucks chasing and breeding a doe.  One was a huge 8 point that I have been after the whole season. He was 30 steps from my stand at 9:33 last Saturday while I was back at home doing Xmas shopping.  We had a doe killed on Saturday AM in a clearcut.  She was with a group of 7 does, so it appears the doe groups are getting together and hanging out.  What few members are still hunting all saw deer this weekend, generally this late in the year it is tough to see many but we continue to see a few here and there.  Logging starts on our club this week if not too wet from rain expected today, so not sure how much more I will deer hunt once that kicks in.  If anyone is aware of club openings or lease opportunities in OC, please let me know.  I may be looking for next year.


----------



## rbday1989

Hunted Sunday morning and evening seen two does in the AM but couldn't get a shot and hunted my food plot in the evening and it's looking better with the rain some of the food plots in the club look great!! Two guys have seen a lot of does in the fields and one guy killed a 8pt last Friday evening out of a food plot.. morning hunts have been slow no one really seeing anything.. my cameras that was on scrapes are done few does passing by but no more bucks checking them.. hunting is going to be tough I'd say hunt your food plots in the evening looking for a buck feeding..


----------



## mscamp

Had a 6 point chasing 2 does come by at 9am today in the Smithsonia area.


----------



## hpurvis

2 of us hunted Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Did not see a deer at all. Heard 2 shots all weekend. Vesta area of OC.


----------



## Triple C

Food plots on our place finally looking good.  Seeing good deer numbers on most sits but have only taken 3 deer all season - 2 does / 1 buck.

Pic below doesn't do justice to the size of the hawg.  He was a biggun!  I honestly thought it was a bear when I saw him coming thru the pines.  Bucket is 6 ft wide and he filled up a bunch of the bucket.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Wow...*

That is a big hawg   I hunted Friday and Saturday AM.  Saw a spike and several yearling does moving around on my sits.  Deer have moved into our clearcut and staying in thick cover now.  We have not had a trailcam picture of a decent buck in 3 weeks now.  They have disappeared.  Will try it again for a few days after Xmas and then plan on doing some small game hunting on both my properties.


----------



## CC Rider

Triple C, I think I have trail cam pics of that hog. He's a good one!


----------



## Triple C

CC Rider said:


> Triple C, I think I have trail cam pics of that hog. He's a good one!



Rare to see boars this size in the daylight.  Glad to give him a dirt nap.  How's that weld holding up on the plow?


----------



## revans4661

Headed in tomorrow. Got this week off. Conditions won't be ideal, but l have to go when I can. Going to check cameras in the a.m. and decide what to do from there. I need one foe the freezer, but am a little torn on what to shoot. Some say shoot does foe meat , some say shoot young bucks because a doe kill this time of year could be taking 3 out of the future population. But, I want to see bucks grow as well. Opinions are usually split on this issue, and I'm not sure how I feel either. Feel free to chime in if you have a strong opinion.


----------



## RinggoldGa

If anyone has club openings, looking for one in the Ogelthorpe/Athens area next year. 

Myself and one other father who have campers we keep at Bulldog RV Park in Athens and are looking for a club to hunt when we are in town for ball games in the fall.  Mainly will be to take our elementary aged children hunting.  We aren't brown it's down types and both like/appreciate QDM type set ups.  

Any leads will be greatly appreciated.

And yes, mods, I know there's a lease page but this is a nice thread to find people in the exact county we're looking for!


----------



## Todd E

revans, buddies were pulling fetuses Monday. Some almost three inches long. With coyotes the way they are, no guarantees on fawns anyway. I say shoot whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Final deer hunt of the year...*

Spent Monday thru Thursday this week down at our clubs.  It was slow as expected, but did see several does on my hunts here and there.  Trailcams showing deer are using our foodplots heavy right now, but no shooter bucks on camera over last 2 weeks.  Small bucks and multiple does hitting the plots at various times of the day, much of the activity was between 1 and 3 pm in afternoon.  Winterized my camper and shut down camp.  My 2 boys got a FoxPro predator call and AR's 223 for Xmas so they spent their time playing around with those.  They called in 2 coyotes on their first attempts, but no coyotes hit the ground, one was shot at and missed and the other ran off before a shot could be done.  I have a feeling they will be spending time down there over the next few months trying to cull our coyotes some.  Good luck to all you OC hunters, time to get ready for some small game and turkey hunting.


----------



## revans4661

Been at it pretty regular since Christmas. Action has been light. In the stand now, looking for one more. I pulled a camera card and saw 4 different bucks, all at night. 2 were fighting, right at the scrapes I found earlier in the year. That was on 12/30.  Not much of anything during the day. Time is getting short. Hopefully a little stand time this weekend and wrap it up.


----------



## Triple C

Done for the year.  3 doe(s) and 1 buck taken off of our property.  We prolly should have taken more doe but just didn't get it done.  Got a nice graduating class for 2017.  Sat in our largest plot on 12/31 and 1/1 during the day and had deer feeding.  Just didn't have the desire to pull the trigger on any of em.  Here's couple of pics from the sit on New Year's Eve and New Year's day.  Hope they all make it with fawns hitting the ground in May.




Plots came in real nice after we finally started getting rain.  Snapped this pic New Year's day.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

yeup


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice Pics Triple C*

Good to see you left a bunch of seed for next year.  As far as I know, our 2 clubs took more deer this year than I have ever known us to take.  I am not sure if that is good or bad for next year.  We seemed to have more deer on both properties this year and we took more does on both clubs than we usually do, but we also had several new members in both clubs and they harvested some does.  Personally, I ended up with a 117 class 9 point and my youngest son took a ~105 class 8 point.  As usual we took no does this year again.  I saw right at 100 deer sightings this year from my stands which is a increase over the last 5 years.  Up until Thanksgiving it was easy to see deer at every sit.  Got tough after thanksgiving.  Logging is about to take place on our Clouds Creek club so it will be interesting to see how it looks in a couple of months and if my club decides to lease it back.  If anyone has any leads on other club opportunities, please let me know as I may be interested depending on how our CC club looks once logging is over.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Good to see you left a bunch of seed for next year.  As far as I know, our 2 clubs took more deer this year than I have ever known us to take.  I am not sure if that is good or bad for next year.  We seemed to have more deer on both properties this year and we took more does on both clubs than we usually do, but we also had several new members in both clubs and they harvested some does.  Personally, I ended up with a 117 class 9 point and my youngest son took a ~105 class 8 point.  As usual we took no does this year again.  I saw right at 100 deer sightings this year from my stands which is a increase over the last 5 years.  Up until Thanksgiving it was easy to see deer at every sit.  Got tough after thanksgiving.  Logging is about to take place on our Clouds Creek club so it will be interesting to see how it looks in a couple of months and if my club decides to lease it back.  If anyone has any leads on other club opportunities, please let me know as I may be interested depending on how our CC club looks once logging is over.



BD...Just doin' our part to keep the herd growing in our neck of the woods!   Truth is we prolly should have harvested 2 or 3 more does but just didn't do it.  We have more deer now than when we started this whole thing back in 2011.  As for bucks...1st year since 2012 we didn't take a keeper.  Chased a couple but never sealed the deal.  Got a good crop of 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds that made it thru so hopefully we'll have a few to chase next year as well.  Only buck taken was a yearling buck by a guest and he had the green light to take a yearling buck or doe.  Son will be down the rest of this week still chasing one of the keepers so you never know...may have something to report before it ends on Sunday.

Looking forward to seeing the Oglethorpe thread fire up for 2017 in the near future.  Always enjoy reading posts from you guys and feel like we have a good bunch of guys contributing to the OC thread.  Best wishes to all in 2017!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

It takes a good while to get a good herd in place. 
I finished out my season New Year's Eve. Chased one buck all year saw him one time didn't have a very good clear shot so I didn't take it. New Year's Eve by 8:15am I had 4 does down so I called it a year! 
Over all it was pretty decent as far as deer sightings. The non existence of food plots I'm sure hurt my sightings this year although I saw deer at every sitting just not the numbers I usually see


----------



## hicktownboy

Thanks everyone for the 2016-2017 deer season updates.  I did not take a deer in Oglethorpe but saw several good young bucks and numerous does.  We are upping our supplemental feeding program this year and I am in charge of that.  Will be filling protein feeders shortly.  If any of you guys are interested in starting a supplemental feeding program on your property then you can PM me and I can get you in touch with someone that can give you some information.


----------



## Arrow3

Started us a new thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10551471#post10551471


----------

